# Peach Wine time...



## Goodfella (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey everybody,


I guess it's time to do more Peach wine. I went past the orchard and gave the peaches a little sampling.... They are awesome!!!


So I bought just over 100 lbs (yeeaaahhh)


Looks like more Peach wine.... AND..... ohhhh yeah.... Goodfella's Peach Port.


I am out of town a few days for work so I didn't get it started today, But I will keep ya posted.




Joel


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow... That sounds amazing. Might you be willing to share your peach port recipe? Pleeeeeeaaaaase???


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is the link from his last excursion. 
http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=8574&amp;KW=peach+port&amp;PID=114158#114158


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 30, 2010)

That is the recipe to get started...


I did add a couple tricks that I didn't post, But I will post them this time around.


I have been very happy with the results. The only problem was that I didn't make very much. This time it will be at least 5 gallons.


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2010)

Guess thats enough for 10 gallons ....


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah... I hope so.


I am planning on 5 gallons wine, and 5 gallons Port.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 30, 2010)

Any tricks you have on the port I would LOVE to hear about - I haven't done that style of wine before and I'll bet it is GREAT with peaches.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 31, 2010)

Believe me..It is awesome !!!


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 7, 2010)

Got the Peach wine and Port started today!!!


Does anyone use wine tannins on Peach wine?


I do on my Port. But most recipes do not include them on Peach wine.


----------



## Chef (Sep 7, 2010)

I have 3 gallons of peach wine that will be ready to bottle in a few days...only problem is that it has no peach flavor left.












When you make yours do you have this problem??


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2010)

Chef said:


> I have 3 gallons of peach wine that will be ready to bottle in a few days...only problem is that it has no peach flavor left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If you ferment it to dry it will lose the majority of its fruity flavor. All you need to do is backsweeten it a little with a simple syrup and that will bring back the peach flavor. That or make a good f pack with more peachesand backsweeten with that


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2010)

Time to make a f-pac then. It will delay bottling though..


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Got the Peach wine and Port started today!!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone use wine tannins on Peach wine?
> ...


I do not use them in Peach (my preference)


----------



## Chef (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys/gals... This seems to be a very helpful community.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 7, 2010)

My batch of peach from last year VERY peachy. I wanted alot of that so I did a big f-pack and back sweetened a little bit (per Tepe's advise). It worked out perfect.


----------



## Chef (Sep 7, 2010)

What exactly is an F-pack?? I'm fairly new to making wine...only 4-5 batches so far...and I really havent been happy with any of those. But if at first you don't succeed try try again. My guess is that I am missing some basic step that no one mentions in recipes because it is sooooo basic....but thats just a guess, I don't even know what an F-pack is...so what do I know???


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2010)

Take 20-30% of the amount of fruit used in fermentation...


Simmer on stove about 20 min (low simmer)


Strain.....


Simmer down liquid by 2/3rds

Add this to your wine and Voila, you have lots of flavor. Just make sure you have stabilized your wine first!


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2010)

Chef said:


> What exactly is an F-pack?? I'm fairly new to making wine...only 4-5 batches so far...and I really havent been happy with any of those. But if at first you don't succeed try try again. My guess is that I am missing some basic step that no one mentions in recipes because it is sooooo basic....but thats just a guess, I don't even know what an F-pack is...so what do I know???


*
F-PAC
How to make a F-PAC=Flavor Pac*
Add 20-30% of #’s of fruit what was used in the primary (if
you used 30# in recipe then you will need 6-9# more for
the f-pac) in a large frying pan or pot. Simmer to extract
all "flavor" and reduce the water from the fruit. Strain thru
a kitchen strainer and add AFTER you rack and after the
wine is DRY ( .990) You MUST have added k-meta and
Sorbate before adding the f-pac. Once adding the f-pac
you can add clearing agent. You will have to rack at least
2+ more times. Then
back sweeten to YOUR taste using simple syrup.
Tom
Home of the
MOON RIVER BREWERY
and


DELANCO VINEYARDS


----------



## hmiddle3 (Oct 6, 2010)

You've inspired me to give your porta shot too... I've got 29# of cut and stoned peaches and plan to try your recipie. Anything you learned and plan to adjust would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 7, 2010)

This Port is like candy in a glass!!! haha 


But seriously.... I really like it.


Plan on 6-7 lbs fruit per gallon. Save some more (2-3 lbs) per gallon for f-pack.


Use extra pectic enzyme....


Use White grape/ Peach concentrate and white raisinsto help with body...


Raise SG when it hits 1.010. Bring it to 1.030 and give it a good stir....


In the end.... I sweetened to SG 1.025. (about right for this one)


Fortify to 19-20% with peach brandy.


----------



## hmiddle3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sounds good, I'm going to give it a try. Curious about the "touch of" absorbic acid and the bentonite. Never used either. Any reason for them?


How would replacing some of the suggar with brown suggar sound?


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 7, 2010)

Absorbic acid stops fruit from browning. I put some in a spray bottle with a little water and sprayed the fruit a litlle bit as I cut it up. 


Bentonite helps wine clear, I hear it also helps yeast. (gives it something to hang onto, or keep suspended). I mainly use it for helping clear.


Brown sugar is recommended by people for use with Apricot wines, and I think it would be a good fit here also. I used some on a portion of this years batch. But it is to early to know results....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2010)

Ascorbic acid is an antioxidant that doesnt hi9nder a fermentation so using it along with the small amount of sulfites in the beginning is just an added precaution for fruits that brown easily like pears, apples and peaches to name a few. The small amount of sulfites we use to hold off natural yeast isnt always enough to keep the fruit their nice color and once it browns it may not be possible to get the color of the wine you are looking for. Bentonite is a fining agent but also helps ward off protein hazes which can be hard to rectify later. I use it in primary to help drop out the heavier solids so I dont carry them over to my carboy.


----------



## vcasey (Oct 7, 2010)

hmiddle3 said:


> Sounds good, I'm going to give it a try. Curious about the "touch of" absorbic acid and the bentonite. Never used either. Any reason for them?
> 
> 
> How would replacing some of the suggar with brown suggar sound?



I've used brown sugar &amp; muscovado sugar (light &amp; dark) in several of my meads with great results. Just be careful because depending on the quality of the brown sugar you could get a more noticeable molasses flavor in your wine.


----------



## hmiddle3 (Oct 7, 2010)

OK, that makes sense... I've been using Isinglass for a finning and havent had much of a problem, although my last peach was a bit hazy..Thanks for th tips.. Definitly looks good..


----------



## hmiddle3 (Oct 7, 2010)

vcasey said:


> I've used brown sugar &amp; muscovado sugar (light &amp; dark) in several of my meads with great results. Just be careful because depending on the quality of the brown sugar you could get a more noticeable molasses flavor in your wine.




I wonder, would, say, 20% of the total sugar added be a safe point to try? The peach cobbler reference caught my eye in the other thread.. I didnt want to get carried away and overpower it, but little hints of different flavors sound cool..


----------



## vcasey (Oct 7, 2010)

hmiddle3 said:


> vcasey said:
> 
> 
> > I've used brown sugar &amp; muscovado sugar (light &amp; dark) in several of my meads with great results. Just be careful because depending on the quality of the brown sugar you could get a more noticeable molasses flavor in your wine.
> ...



This is the fun part about wine making, you get to experiment and find your "special blend." The peach cobbler mead only had 6 oz (its a 1 gallon test batch), but I also used honey. Looking back over my notes it seems 6 oz of the muscovado per gallon is standard for me. However please play with your wine!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2010)

I dont use Bentonite as a final fining agent, just in the beginning in primary.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 7, 2010)

I think it is a great product, it is almost always in my primary.


----------



## hmiddle3 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll have to pick some up and give it a shot. I think I'll also give the brown sugar a try to..I'll let you know how it all turns out..
Thanks,


----------



## hmiddle3 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ever thought of adding vanilla too? This recipie sounds great and I'm planning to do about a 20% brown sugar modification.. I cant help butget cinnamon and vanilla flavors coming to mind with it.. Desert in a glass...


----------



## vcasey (Oct 8, 2010)

hmiddle3 said:


> Ever thought of adding vanilla too? This recipie sounds great and I'm planning to do about a 20% brown sugar modification.. I cant help butget cinnamon and vanilla flavors coming to mind with it.. Desert in a glass...



Often. Just remember to be careful when adding spices. Like oak, you can always add more. The only limit is your imagination and you may be surprised the spices used basil, sage, cloves, allspice and mints are a few more popular ones. 
A couple of years ago I made a vanilla mead, took a gallon off when bottling and added some cinnamon. Still have another couple of years before I open a bottle.


----------

